# Please help to identify genuine Dogma K 2014



## loriy (May 8, 2015)

Guys I need your help.
I try to buy dogma K 2014 online, and seller has sent me pics of this bike.

Can you take a look on pics that seller sent to me because I still doubt.

1 picture - set eyes on bottom bracket, I had never seen before something like that on Dogma’s

2 picture - there is no PINA under red logo P on seat tube. But we can see PINA on pictures from Pinarello’s catalog 2014. Аnd the inscription «Pinarello» on a red feather made with white font, instead the dark font in catalogs. And it had a lot of space between the letters..

3. I did’nt see the sticker Made in Taiw​an

4. There is serial number and dealer said me that's original. But paintjob..

So is it false frame or genuine? I don’t want to buy counterfeit.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks real to me.

What you should do is simply contact Pinarello and check the serial number to make sure it's real. My money says that you'll be surprised and they'll tell you it's genuine. Nice bike.


----------



## loriy (May 8, 2015)

Thank you, I've called to official reseller Pinarello and they told me it's genuine frame, but the paintjob doubt me.. I could not to find any pics where is no inscription "PINA" on seat tube under the logo "P".. I've sent pics to pinarello Italy a few days ago but they have a silence.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I see nothing at all that concerns me about it being fake. I work at a Pinarello dealer. It has all of the correct details.


----------



## loriy (May 8, 2015)

Here's a lot of pics Dogma K 2014 Y's Road ?????: ????

and their frame has many different details, what do you think?


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

When I bought mine last July I emailed Pinarello and it took 2 weeks to get an answer back. Hope you get that thing you will love it! Just rode my 2012 last Saturday 124 miles (double metric) and was comfy all day and most importantly the next. 









View attachment 305788


----------



## loriy (May 8, 2015)

Wow looks perfectly!


----------

